# What is trolling you mean,I am older and not much for computers



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

This is intended for me as a joke or ?????? for me

Why is this ok should we all do it

I was thinking this forum was better than that

Here is a link,,,,,
http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...-of-fts-but-you-may-want-to-look-at-AQN/page2


supperfly17 
Senior Member
Join Date
Apr 2012
Posts
191
Quote Originally Posted by 1980z28 View Post
missing a zero 163000

dividend is 1428 per quarter or 5712 per year
I was just trolling you man, even my wife who visits CMF once a month knows you own 4200 shares of FTS. Dont take it to heart, I was in a funny mood today.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Trolling is just taking a dig at someone online to get a reaction out of them.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

So this is good when other CMF members do this to each other???


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

He was just taking a dig at you. Maybe he was jealous? Who knows why people are mean spirited? 

By the way, congrats on owning 4200 shares and doing so well for yourself financially.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't get the humour in it, at all..
& trolling is pretty much universally unacceptable on any respected forum I think?
My guess is there was alcohol involved


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

jaybee said:


> He was just taking a dig at you. Maybe he was jealous? Who knows why people are mean spirited?
> 
> By the way, congrats on owning 4200 shares and doing so well for yourself financially.


Being older,I now would like to be removed from CFM,The info I shared with other CMF members was to give my interest in being financially Healthy

So not wanting to continue I will get my info and post removed,but continue to read CMF


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that. I really enjoyed reading your posts.

Why not just block this user?


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

Hi:

I think in this case "trolling" isn't really the right word. I think trolling implies a desire to intentionally really piss someone off. I see "teasing" or "ribbing" here.

hboy43


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am a very simple hard working person,would not offend anyone

Never experience this kind of active before

I do not want to be someones target,it is better for me and the future that my information is shared with friends

There are a lot of good well knowledgeable persons here,thankyou for you willing to share what you have learned of the years,good luck to all


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

It was just a harmless post, i'm sure he didn't mean anything by it. He probably didn't realize that you might get offended by it.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

1980x28, on the lower left of each post there is now a 'report post' tab
I would suggest you click that tab on the offending post and let an admin take care of it
No one wants to see you leave over this


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

1980z28 said:


> Being older,I now would like to be removed from CFM,The info I shared with other CMF members was to give my interest in being financially Healthy
> 
> So not wanting to continue I will get my info and post removed,but continue to read CMF


Holy Sensitivity!!!!! that post would offend you to the point of leaving the forum ;-)
Lighten up ;-)


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

I agree that CMF would be worse for losing you. Another approach would be to send a private message to supperfly letting him/her know that you were offended, and see how s/he responds. I know that if I have unintentionally offended someone, I appreciate being given the opportunity to make things right.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

1980z28 I think you are not understanding the context, and perhaps looked up the word "trolling" and have misconstrued the situation.

It's like this:

We are all regulars at the local bar who shoot the ****. You are the guy who loves cars, and is always talking about his IROC z28. How much he paid for it, what you're planning to fix, how fast it is.
Supperfly, also a regular who is friendly with you, comes in and says "Heyyy 1980z28. How's that Corvette of yours? :biggrin:"

Supperfly was just making a joke to a buddy, that's all. I think the word "trolling" being thrown into the mix here has derailed the situation...


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

This is suitable for the feelings of an 8 year old. Really? Yeash, I know what trolling is and THAT ain't it.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

peterk said:


> 1980z28 I think you are not understanding the context, and perhaps looked up the word "trolling" and have misconstrued the situation.
> 
> It's like this:
> 
> ...


^ I agree Supperfly did not mean to offend, I didn't really understand where any humour was but in the above context I guess I kinda get it.
It's just unfortunate I guess that Supperfly used the term "trolling",


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I am wondering if english language competency (or lack thereof) may be a factor in this.

Anyway, another mildly entertaining CMF episode for a Wednesday morning.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

1980z28, I think you are overreacting to the trolling comment. He was teasing you, not trolling. 

That being said, I can understand your concern over your private information being publicized. You could still participate in discussions without talking about the amount of shares or units you own. (I own some shares in XYZ instead of I own 1000 shares in XYZ.)


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ +1 ... besides, he's just a harmless fly. :wink:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Homerhomer said:


> Lighten up ;-)


+1!

*z28:* If you go back to the title of your thread ['I own a lot of fts'], *supperfly* had simply taken those words and presented it in humorous manner. Instead of this public & unfair criticism, a PM could have easily cleared the misunderstanding; if not, then ignoring/reporting the poster should have been the next step.

You have been a member here since 2010, but seems you have missed what definitely qualified as trolling & unprovoked personal attacks [that are no longer tolerated by the moderator btw].

Sometimes sharing too much information, especially the type that is repeated, and which does not help others much or at all, could be interpreted in ways you did not intend. There are many helpers here/very few braggarts/even fewer bullies, and why this forum is popular.

Think no more of it, and don't go anywhere.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

I hardly found that as "trolling". I frequent quite a few forums, and this one I tend to read more than type as I have little to offer and more to learn. I personally didn't find the humour. I read the tongue in cheek and sarcastic tone and left having much less respect for the poster. Posting silly things like that does not contribute to the forum and you lose credibility as a poster in the scenarios.

I value your input, and suggest that you add the user to your "ignore" list vs letting the loser win.

Seeing as you quickly predicted COS hitting $10 again, when am I going to see my $20?


----------



## Letran (Apr 7, 2014)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ +1 ... besides, he's just a harmless fly. :wink:


correction: he is a SUPER fly 

1980z28, I don't like speaking for others but it is clear no offense was meant. He was in a funny mood that clearly clashed with your mood at that moment.

If I take personally every offensive comment some people say in the INTERNET, I'd log out and never log back in. 

Stay, Contribute and be merry, life is too short


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Letran said:


> correction: he is a SUPER fly
> 
> 1980z28, I don't like speaking for others but it is clear no offense was meant. He was in a funny mood that clearly clashed with your mood at that moment.
> 
> ...


..+1 ... re correction: a SUPPER-fly (and #17 if that matters) ... :biggrin: 

On second thought, he could be a SUPER-fly if he wanted to too. :wink:


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

1980z28 he was kidding you. I know it doesn't seem that funny. Sometimes jokes fall flat. I don't know where you work but I have been kidded worse than that and never thought twice about it.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

This is what I call half-joking. If you can't stand it you can solicit some minions to +1 all your posts.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

I think he was misusing the term trolling to cover up his bumbling typographical error by pretending it was a joke. If he really bothers you, screen his posts out.

From Wikipedia:
_In Internet slang, a troll (/ˈtroʊl/, /ˈtrɒl/) is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community (such as a newsgroup, forum, chat room, or blog) with the deliberate intent of provoking readers into an emotional response[3] or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion.[4]_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)


----------

